# AVG. Weight?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

just wondring if anyone knows about the average size of a cat on the missouri river, i caught several last year but very few over 4 lbs, i went out last night and got 3 over 7lbs i released them all, but was just wondering what the avverage weight of a cat on the missouri is?
:beer:


----------

